# crop ears



## misdreavuss (Dec 11, 2009)

I would love to crop my male dog ears. I have called many places in philly but no one seem to do that type of surgery. By any chance do anyone know of a place close to philly or in philly that crop ears. Please no butcher cause found one for 150$ but the shop looked nasty an unsanitary.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Aweee and get rid of thoes cute freckly floppy ears? I think they are perfect the way they are!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

My suggestion is to call as many places as you can and get a feel for an experienced surgeon. Ive seen crops from 150 to 600 dollars, it can get pricey. I like the flop they have now, however I loooove seeing a white dog with a nice crop.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

How old is your dog? Typically once the cartilage starts to form, it makes it tons harder on a crop - not saying it can't be done, but getting them to stand correctly is far more difficult.


----------



## misdreavuss (Dec 11, 2009)

My baby is 25wks old but im so scared that they wont do a good job if i go cheap.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

if the place didn't look clean i would'nt do it...I want to get my dogs ears done also..The bad thing is the price is pretty high 400 plus dollars...


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

misdreavuss said:


> My baby is 25wks old but im so scared that they wont do a good job if i go cheap.


Personally, if I were to actually crop a dog again (which isn't likely to happen as I much prefer natural ears), I wouldn't do it past 16 weeks. You're pushing it at 25 weeks. I'd honestly, though I know you want them cropped, leave 'em at this point.

Ryker, my idiot brindle male, was done at 12 weeks at his breeder's decision and the vet who did him said it was pushing his limits (16 being the highest he'll do) because of the ears standing more easily without a crap load of work (not that his weren't - they kept not wanting to heal properly. Ick!)

12 weeks - right back from the vet...









A couple of healing days...









And recent.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

shadowwolf said:


> Personally, if I were to actually crop a dog again (which isn't likely to happen as I much prefer natural ears), I wouldn't do it past 16 weeks. You're pushing it at 25 weeks. I'd honestly, though I know you want them cropped, leave 'em at this point.
> 
> Ryker, my idiot brindle male, was done at 12 weeks at his breeder's decision and the vet who did him said it was pushing his limits (16 being the highest he'll do) because of the ears standing more easily without a crap load of work (not that his weren't - they kept not wanting to heal properly. Ick!)
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------

